# Gear Based/ Two stage Boost Controller for VRT?



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

For those *not* running standalone, what are you running or have run in the past?

Currently running a used $25 GFB MBC. First and even second at times is not liking 16-20psi so it's either slip the hell outta the clutch or get a real boost controller.

Looking at APEXI AVC-R and Greddy Profec B. Apexi looks complicated to setup, but it would be nice to not have to push a button.

Any incite appreciated:beer:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

4$ microswitch on the shift box, $40 vac/boost solenoid, another MBC $25 or what ever.

the switch trips the solenoid. solenoid send the boost ref to MBC #1 or #2. Set one to high boost the other to low.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2806042


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am also looking for a good boost controller. I'm looking for something that will allow me to adjust boost by gear. I ran accross this a few days ago and thought it might help you make a decision on what to get.

http://www.dragtimes.com/boost-controllers.php


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

check out the prologger. 

www.Prologger.com

you can sell your wideband and get a electronic boost controller/wideband. Also has the no lean technology so you can set your perameters and save your engine. Lots of people use it and its pretty simple. Apexi is a b.i.t.c.h. and the only other thing I would go with is a turbosmart eboost 2.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

kkkustom said:


> 4$ microswitch on the shift box, $40 vac/boost solenoid, another MBC $25 or what ever.
> 
> the switch trips the solenoid. solenoid send the boost ref to MBC #1 or #2. Set one to high boost the other to low.


This


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but it doesn't look like anything else will do gear based boost. Correct me if I'm wrong though. 2 stage yes, but gear based is 5 stage which is nice.

Kinda set on an AVC-R. I hear they are a bitch to setup properly, but being able to run different boost in each gear will make the car alot more fun on the street and maximize it's potential at the track.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Turbosmart E-boost is also boost by gear. I think is also looks like a better controller. IMO


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but it doesn't look like anything else will do gear based boost. Correct me if I'm wrong though. 2 stage yes, but gear based is 5 stage which is nice.
> 
> Kinda set on an AVC-R. I hear they are a bitch to setup properly, but being able to run different boost in each gear will make the car alot more fun on the street and maximize it's potential at the track.


Yup basically. I like the sounds of the Drag Ramp for the prologger. You can set launch boost and final boost with a time period in between. Could help out a lot. Boost by gear would be a better choice though and possibly a little easier. You would have to test the ramp out to get it dialed. All up to you in the end. I have a friend with a avc-r and he likes it just didn't like the instal and the way the thing works. Though he doesn't drive the car so its not a good opinion. lol. You will get used to it though these things are like video games.



Bthornton10 said:


> Turbosmart E-boost is also boost by gear. I think is also looks like a better controller. IMO


I almost bought that before I got the prologger/standalone. Some turbo/performance shop near by uses them in all their shop cars and say its the **** and offered a good price compared to the avc-r.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Two stage wouldnt be hard to do if you were willing to give up your AC. If you wrote the file with a limited rpm map for AC and then put the map pointer set to that location you should have it. Then you need to take the wire that goes to your AC from the ecu and hook it up to the clutch pedal.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Two stage wouldnt be hard to do if you were willing to give up your AC. If you wrote the file with a limited rpm map for AC and then put the map pointer set to that location you should have it. Then you need to take the wire that goes to your AC from the ecu and hook it up to the clutch pedal.


I have no ability to write code sir.

Well, I do but I don't think my ECU uses C++. Or does it:sly:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bthornton10 said:


> Turbosmart E-boost is also boost by gear. I think is also looks like a better controller. IMO


Looking into that as well. Shift lights are in dire need so I like that feature.

I'm staring at the dimly lit stock Corrado tach and we all know how fast that needle moves in 1st and 2nd gear when you're FI


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> I have no ability to write code sir.
> 
> Well, I do but I don't think my ECU uses C++. Or does it:sly:


Just like you can speak you can translate any language to make sense.

You should be able to disassamble with IDA. The only thing I have ever really done with that was llok for jumps to locations but it looks like you should be able to do whatever you like. IDA should auto recognise your file and your off.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Just like you can speak you can translate any language to make sense.
> 
> You should be able to disassamble with IDA. The only thing I have ever really done with that was llok for jumps to locations but it looks like you should be able to do whatever you like. IDA should auto recognise your file and your off.


Thanks man, but I don't know what IDA is, I don't own a laptop, nor do I have software or the time to learn it or write a file.

I appreciate your incite, but it's always the same deal. The thread is about a boost controller that I can wire up and use. Please stay on topic or start a new thread:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bthornton10 said:


> Turbosmart E-boost is also boost by gear. I think is also looks like a better controller. IMO


Did some research. Looks like it has wires for microswitches that need to go on the shiftbox or in the trans. AVC-R uses rpm/vehicle speed to determine what gear which is nice.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

AVC-R FTW Bro. Install is not too bad been running one for 1 year did not do the gear based boost control yet, but doesn't look hard, but you must hook-up all required signals wires PM me for wiring help if need be.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Thanks man, but I don't know what IDA is, I don't own a laptop, nor do I have software or the time to learn it or write a file.
> 
> I appreciate your incite, but it's always the same deal. The thread is about a boost controller that I can wire up and use. Please stay on topic or start a new thread:thumbup:


Ah yes boost control. Thats something different. 

Yea you can pretty much write that one off with the stock ecu on a MK3. You would need an input and a pulsed output. You could probably steal the output for the evap or something similar for the output but I think all the inputs that are 0-5v are already used. Then comes that hard part. The writing of the code (possibly steal some of this from the A4 and repoint the in/outputs).

As you can see this would not be a simple project.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

benzivr6 said:


> AVC-R FTW Bro. Install is not too bad been running one for 1 year did not do the gear based boost control yet, but doesn't look hard, but you must hook-up all required signals wires PM me for wiring help if need be.


Thanks man. I'm sure I will need some help, but we'll get it squared away.

I'm pretty excited about it. Looking forward to ~8, 12, 15, 15 on the street and something like 12, 15, 20, 20 at the track. Should help my ET a bunch.

Where did you mount it? I'm thinkin glovebox.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

IM Sent


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

benzivr6 said:


> IM Sent


Cool. Thanks. 

I'm sure I'll need your help. AVC-R gets here Wed. Bye-Bye wheelspin in 1st and 2nd:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Cool. Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure I'll need your help. AVC-R gets here Wed. Bye-Bye wheelspin in 1st and 2nd:beer:


Be sure to post your results, curious how worth the investment it is. :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Be sure to post your results, curious how worth the investment it is. :thumbup:


For sure. I kept hearing about how complicated the setup is, but this much torque in a FWD and you really need gear based IMO. It'll be well worth the setup I'm sure.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

curious where people are getting their signals from
tried the tach and VSS on the "U?" and "G1 pins 11 and 12" plugs at the fuse box and i got no signal
THIS IS FOR COILPACK vr NOT Distributor btw
EDIT----VSS is working so where is everyone picking up the rpm signal on coilpack 12vr's?
EDIT AGAIN-- RPM works when radio is on:banghead:, gotta start looking at all the grounds
i have hooked it up to G1 pins 11 and 12


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Some stickies at the top of this page in the link on how to setup staged boost control DIY/homemade style.http://www.homemadeturbo.com/f7/

For ease you may be able to use the valve/solenoid thing that controls the valve that open up when the SAI turns on in the ABA cars. Its mounted up on the firewall near the coil iirc.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

You should be able to get RPM signal from either the purple black/purple wire off the coil pack or the exciter wire off the alternator. I have mine off the coil pack and about 90% sure of the color code. Reason wire you not get a good signal from the ECU pinout is because it not a processed signal.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

IM sent


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Replied


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> curious where people are getting their signals from
> tried the tach and VSS on the "U?" and "G1 pins 11 and 12" plugs at the fuse box and i got no signal
> THIS IS FOR COILPACK vr NOT Distributor btw
> EDIT----VSS is working so where is everyone picking up the rpm signal on coilpack 12vr's?
> ...


 Buy a Bentley, DVOM, and learn how to use them:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

benzivr6 said:


> Replied


 Thanks for the help man. It is greatly appreciated:beer:


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> check out the prologger.
> 
> www.Prologger.com
> 
> you can sell your wideband and get a electronic boost controller/wideband. Also has the no lean technology so you can set your perameters and save your engine. Lots of people use it and its pretty simple. Apexi is a b.i.t.c.h. and the only other thing I would go with is a turbosmart eboost 2.


 does this company still exist ? 
email doesnt work.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Bthornton10 said:


> Turbosmart E-boost is also boost by gear. I think is also looks like a better controller. IMO


 True indeed. I have the original model (for sale now actually).....not the E-boost 2. With my experience, the E-boost 2 is FAR less user friendly. I also got my spike down to .5psi on my old turbo jetta with the original E-boost.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Buy a Bentley, DVOM, and learn how to use them:thumbup:


 Or i could PM people like you did? 
I do own a bentley and i do have it hooked up. Just gotta figure why the rpm signal is intermittent.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Avcr = :thumbup:. Best investment to date on the vrt. Its dead on accurate when setup right. I did 13, 13, 19,22, 24.. perfect. I don't drag race or anything, just a good street setup.... wheelspin is almost non existent. Its really easy to use once you get to know its functions and how to navigate the menu etc. I did it by months of trial and error.. you learn how the car will react to small changes in the controller. Small increments are key when using the avcr. Especially getting the duty cycle dialed. Be sure to turn off the self learn, it defeats the purpose of having an AVCR  Big thanks to Benzi for convincing me to buy it!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

.therealvrt said:


> Or i could PM people like you did?
> I do own a bentley and i do have it hooked up. Just gotta figure why the rpm signal is intermittent.


Apparently the best place to get a signal on VRs is from one of the injector wires, I'll ask my buddy tomorrow to confirm where he got his RPM signal from.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

sp_golf said:


> Apparently the best place to get a signal on VRs is from one of the injector wires, I'll ask my buddy tomorrow to confirm where he got his RPM signal from.


thanks
:beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

tapped into the proper G plug on fusebox. My car works but customers rpm is intermittent. Gotta love searching through someone else's wiring nightmare. Customer has "custom" stereo install not done by me. freakin horrible mess


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

.therealvrt said:


> tapped into the proper G plug on fusebox. My car works but customers rpm is intermittent. Gotta love searching through someone else's wiring nightmare. Customer has "custom" stereo install not done by me. freakin horrible mess


Gotta love going thru someone else's wiring.. 
Anyway I confirmed that my friend used one of the injector wires for the RPM signal, he said he used the ground wire on injector #2


----------

